# Meeting a potential rescue on Sunday



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

HI everyone!

This weekend I am meeting a 1 1/2 yr old maltese that needs to be rescued. I know that rescued dogs have special needs, and I have been doing tons of research over the past year to try to prepare myself. 

Background: He is 18 months old, and was purchased by a "breeder" to breed with her toy poodles- the poodles don't like him. For the past 2 months he has been living virtually alone in a utility room, totally away from the other dogs and all the family activity. 

I know no matter what I will want to take him and get him away from those people. But I am trying very hard to control myself- and do whats best for me, my husband and this little guy. I will not be taking him this weekend- we are about to move into a new house, and I don't want him to be stressed by two moves in a short period. If the conditions are awful- I will take him right away. But I heard from someone who saw him and said he is mostly just not getting enough attention, he isn't abused or physically neglected. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on things I need to specifically look for when we meet him? She says his shots are up to date, and I have requested she have a copy of his medical records when we meet on Sunday. 



The woman emailed me this picture









He doesn't look too bad- he just looks like he needs a good bath, some good food, and lots of love and attention.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I hope everything goes very well for you, hes adorable!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations on considering adopting a rescue dog! I haven't had a puppy or kitten in 25 years ever since I discovered how many wonderful adults dogs and cats need homes. I adopted my Maltese Lady at age 4 after her first owner tied her outside for 3 days without food or water and left her to die because she'd started having seizures.

As you said, rescue dogs are "special needs" dogs. Here's a link to a wonderful bunch of articles on rescue dogs.

http://www.wonderpuppy.net/rescue.htm

A must-have book for anyone adopting a rescue is Secondhand Dog by Carol Lea Benjamin.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Ladysmom,

I am all about rescues! For over a year I have been searching for a maltese to rescue. I am in Alberta, Canada and this is the first one I have found in my province. 

Thank you for the link and the book suggestion. I just ordered the book off of Amazon!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Aww what a little cutie, and what a sad little face his eyes almost
made me start bawling.

I hope that it ends up that this will work for you and you can
turn those frowns upside down.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

He is very cute!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Sep 29 2005, 07:56 PM
> *BTW just curious this 'breeder' of the toy poodles is she by chance in the Mayerthorpe area??
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104889*


[/QUOTE]


She is about 130 km north of Edmonton. She is more of a backyard breeder- she has three toy poodles. I haven't been there, but from what I have heard the dogs are her pets, and are relatively well taken care of. I think she is someone who needed some money and thought she would get in on the malti-poo craze. I don't think she means harm, I think she just doesn't have enough knowledge. 

I am just happy she understands that she isn't giving this guy what he needs- and is willing to give him up.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Sep 29 2005, 04:46 PM
> *Aww what a little cutie, and what a sad little face his eyes almost
> made me start bawling.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
When I saw that little guys eyes, it said it all. I am looking forward to your getting him. The best to you for taking that little guy in. He is so cute.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you all! I am already smitten with him. I will let y'all know how it goes on Sunday, I am pretty sure we will agree to take him. And then the long month of waiting will begin. 

We just bought a new house, and don't take possession for another month, and I really want to avoid moving him twice.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deanna_@Sep 29 2005, 11:13 PM
> *We just bought a new house, and don't take possession for another month, and I really want to avoid moving him twice.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104909*


[/QUOTE]
I wouldn't worry about that, I think these babies adjust fine.







We moved Caesar this May, he was at our old apt for a little over a year. I think as long as their mommy and/or daddy are with them, they are A-Ok.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debinmo64_@Sep 29 2005, 11:07 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I totally agree--he looks so sad he needs to be with you now-a month is a very long time to be shut in a room. Good luck I hope the best for you and the little sweetheart.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh this little boy is just darling!!! I just got my little rescue, "Naddie" a little over two weeks ago. She stole my heart right away. 
She was a vicitm of neglect/abuse so does have a couple of issues but we are working with her and already she has improved. She is young too..though we don't know her exact age she is over 1 but the vets feels not too much more.. she stil has a lot of 'puppy" antics. 
What is this little boy's name?
I think he would adjust to the home change fine.. it is the "people" in his life that would count not so much the dwelling. 

Little Naddie just thrives on the attention.. she LOVES! everybody!!! I'm seriously thinking of seeing about trying to see if she can get certified to be a "therapy" pooch for nursing home.. she would love it I think and she has such a loving and gentle personality I think she would be great for this 'task". ( Will with till next spring to see about this). 

Can't wait to hear how it goes... and if you'connect.. I'd say go for it!.. bring him home!!









Terry, Angel Missy, and little Naddie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree with Scrappy.... if you bond with him... take him!! A month is a very long time to a dog and besides... anything could happen to him in that month's time.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I will have to see. I really want to take him NOW- but we are living in a rental (no pets) until our house is ready. And I won't be able to take time off of work right now- and I will want to stay wil him a few days when we first get him. If the situation is horrible there, then yes we will figure it out.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I also agree , but I do understand your situation.. It will be kind of hard to hide him if he starts to bark. Do you think they since your moving already if they will make an exception for the last month you are there. 
I don't know how they could ingnore that pretty puppy. He will be so happy to come home with you. If possible take him home with you. The reason I say that is you said you think she only cares about the money... What if someone comes along with the money and is ready to take him home right away ? I heard of this happning before were the puppy was promised to someone only for the BYB to give the puppy to the first person that had the money in hand.

I'm sure you will fall in love with him once you meet him and him in love with you. 
I wish you all the best


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deanna_@Sep 30 2005, 07:59 AM
> *I will have to see. I really want to take him NOW- but we are living in a rental (no pets) until our house is ready. And I won't be able to take time off of work right now- and I will want to stay wil him a few days when we first get him. If the situation is horrible there, then yes we will figure it out.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104960*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, gosh... I see where you're coming from.... Well, I hope it all works out for you and the little guy!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I too see the sadness in his eyes...poor little boy being put in a utility room. The only place Teddy wants to be is right beside me...and I bet money that is all this little boy would want too. If you can, bring him home because I would bet millions that moving will not matter to him as long as you are with him....I could move to mars and as long as Teddy is there with me...he would be fine.

I also, would love to see a picture of this little one after a month of living with you....I bet that sadness evaporates pretty darn quick and we will see a whole new sparkle in his eyes. 

Good luck.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

He does look sad that poor baby. Hope all goes well!!!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

She lives about 1.5 hrs from us. So I won't be able to go every day- but I will arrange to go every weekend. I plan on paying her for him, and have already made up a receipt/contract for her to sign. I don't think she will try to sell him to someone else- she seems decent. She knows he isn't getting what he needs, so she is willing to give him to someone who can.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Sep 30 2005, 07:47 AM
> *  Do you think they since your moving already if they will make an exception for the last month you are there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104968*


[/QUOTE]
That is a very good point to try to check into.







Or is there someone that you know that will hold him while you wait to move and then you can see him as often as possible and then when you do have a day off you can bring him back to your apt? If you are there with him, you can maybe monitor the barks to keep them down some, I know Caesar goes nuts when he sees the garbage truck out there and also when people walk up the ramp that is by our window to get to their apt. Best of luck to you and I can't wait until this little guy goes home with you!!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Good luck to you Denna. I hope everything works out and you can save this baby


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deanna_@Sep 29 2005, 12:46 PM
> *HI everyone!
> 
> This weekend I am meeting a 1 1/2 yr old maltese that needs to be rescued. I know that rescued dogs have special needs, and I have been doing tons of research over the past year to try to prepare myself.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


how adorable he is god bless
i hope you end up taking him he looks sad in the picture i hate people that dont take care of there babies
im happy that you are going there and i wish you can take him right away
good luck


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Frist - congratulations.

Second - if you fall in love with this little one, take him. I am generally a person that follows the rules and laws but if it was me I wouldn't be able to leave him. You are only going to be living in the apartment for a month. Leave a TV or radio on for him and make sure he is in a room that he will be safe and comfortable in. From what you write he just needs love and attention. It sounds like he is used to being alone. Ask the woman if he barks alot. Good Luck.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Everyone I noticed we did not really address one of Deanna major questions.
I would suppply some answers but I don't know much about rescues 



> Does anyone have any suggestions on things I need to specifically look for when we meet him?[/B]


Can one of you wonderful SM members address this question for her.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Deana,
How wonderful that you will be getting a rescue. He looks like a sweetheart, a sad, but a lovely looking boy. I'm sorry I don't have any advice on what to check for in a rescue, but I'm sure someone here will be able to give you some pointers because there are some very knowledgeable people in this group who have been so helpful to all of us. 

Good luck this weekend. BTW, nice to see another Cdn here...I'm from Ontario. Pat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It probably won't be necessary but wondered if you have on old tee shirt you have worn to leave with this little boy so he'll get used to your scent?. I'm sure just your love and attention will be all he needs though!

When we went to see Naddie.. I brought some treats for her.. and a toy which we played with her for a bit. 

You want to get the vet's name and address and phone number so you can have the records transferred to you vet. Be sure to know if he has been on heartworm and if so when he is due if you intend to put him on it... same goes for the flea/tick preventives. You don't want to give/apply it too soon if already done just before you take him home.

Find out what foods he eats.. even if you intend to change.. you'll want to mix the "old" in and do it gradually. Also his feeding schedule

Find out his "potty" habits.. outside/ pee-pads/or both

Find out if he travels well in a car.

Since he is coming from a home environment... you'll likely not have the some of the "issues" that one coming from a shelter might have.
you may want to find out how he is 'socially".... how he is about grooming ..only so you can help make his transition easier on you both.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

IamMomtoMissy, thank you for the great suggestions. 

Early this week I took an old towel and stuck it in my bed and have been sleeping with it all week. I plan to leave it with him tomorrow. 

I am compliling a list of questions, so keep 'em coming! Thanks!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Great suggestions! I am sure once he is at home with you if will open up and show who he really is. For the first week that Lacey was home she was a quiet little pup. But boy once she got to know us she became very active. Good Luck. People like you will have a special place in the here after.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

We go tomorrow! We have arrange to meet at 1:00, we hope to spend a couple of hours and then it's a 1.5 hr drive back. I will report in as soon as we are home! 

I am so excited, I don't know how I will sleep tonight.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Good Luck! I hope it all works out!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Okay, it is 1:21 (EST) do you think she is there meeting the new little one? I hope everything works okay great. Can't what to hear.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

ok if Deanna is in Edmonton it is only 12:14 and she is still on the way there. I hope all goes well. Waiting is just so hard


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you all for thinking of us today!

We just got back from meeting him. He is sooooooooo sweet and so pretty!

His living situation wasn't anything like I had pictured. The woman's adult poodles don't like him but he gets to hang out and socialize and play with the baby poodles all the time. She called him her "little babysitter". 

He was clean, he was friendly, and such a snuggle bunny. He was very calm and let me feel him all over, checked his feet, checked his eyes , and checked his ears. I checked him all out and the only thing I noticed was a tooth that looks like it needs to be pulled- but his other teeth were in good shape and clean. She said he loves to be brushed, even around his face, and he is a breeze to bathe. 

She is going to keep him for another month, and then we will go and get him on Nov 3. I feel totally ok leaving him with her. All her dogs were beautiful, sweet, clean and obviously well taken care of. 

This is going to be the longest month of my life!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deanna_@Oct 2 2005, 07:06 PM
> *Thank you all for thinking of us today!
> 
> We just got back from meeting him. He is sooooooooo sweet and so pretty!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am so happy for you!!!! Yes, it will be a long month! LOL.. but sounds like it will be well worth the wait!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm so glad it worked out for you! A month will be a long time, but well worth it in the end!









I'm glad that his living conditions weren't anything like most of us had imagined!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Congradulations-Your right it will be a long month, but do you get to go see him on weekends? That will make it easier.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm glad your visit went well and he is being well cared for.







I'm sure the month seems so long to you, but with your move coming up, and visiting the little guy on weekends, the time may pass quicker than you think. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

What great news! I couldn't imagine how hard it would have been to leave him there if it had been different. What will you name him?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Quincymom- you don't know the half of it! I kept asking my husband over and over "are you sure we can't take him now?". He is right of course the next month is going to be chaos- Next week is Canadian Thanksgiving, which means a house full of people, we are still packing our current house, and in two weeks we are starting the renos on the new house- we will be heading to the new house every evening after work to put in a few hours of work. So it makes more sense to leave him. But man it was hard!

Names: my fav is Murphy- but my husband doesn't like it. So for now we are leaning towards Wilson.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I'm so glad that everything is working out for you







I know that the month is going to be a long one but with all you have to do maybe it will seem go faster for you I hope. Both Wilson and Murphy sound like neat names. It will be hard to pick which one.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Congratulations!! Look on the bright side, with all the moving
and renovations the month will fly by before you even know it.

It is so refreshing to hear someone knowing they need to find a 
furbaby a better home BEFORE the situation or their health gets out
of control. It sounds like he is still well taken care of and she is just
honestly trying to do the best thing for him. Congratulations again.

p.s. when you move you better have your camera and computer
hooked up right away, wee want more pictures!!!!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I'm so happy things went ok. Before you know it, it will be Nov 3 and you'll have your new baby home with you


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is great!







I am glad it is going so well,







Nov. 3rd is a great day!! That's my bday!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debinmo64_@Oct 12 2005, 07:57 AM
> *Hello, I was  just wondering how things were going and if you have had time to visit your new baby lately. I know you must be very busy getting everything ready. Would love to hear  any news!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108780*


[/QUOTE]


Hi deb,

Sorry it took me so long to answer, I missed this post! I actually went to visit him on Sunday- he is great, right now he is babysitting a baby bunny whose mom rejected it. The woman caring for Wilson is hand feeding this rabbit, but she leaves it with Wilson to keep warm. He is such a sweetie- even though we were outside playing and bonding, he would occassional go back into his little house to look at the baby rabbit. I think we are going to get a kitten because he is so used to being around another animal- he might be lonely here. 

I have been shopping for him nearly every day. Just yesterday I bought an adorable coat- it looks like a high school letter jacket. He already has a basket full of toys, and my mom is busy knitting him a few blankets for his new beds. 

Only 16 more days until he comes home!!!!!!!


----------

